# Virgin Mary seen on griddle



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd_griddle_virgin_mary


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's stupid stuff like this that makes me embarrassed to be Catholic. What a bunch of foolishness. (sigh)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder how the BVM herself feels about these kinds of stories?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for you unbelivers.

I lament that regardless of the proof given, there will always be naysayers. . 

What more must you be shown. This is not some rumor or e-mail hoax. 

This miracle was witnessed by masked Mexican wrestlers. 

They are certainly not going to risk their credibility for some cheap publicity stunt. If they are being dishonest, they could be banned from future swapmeet wrestling events.

I beseech you to repent and don't forget that UBFC Viente Cinco will be on pay per view this Friday. Be there or be damned to hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Don!


----------

